# Please Help



## TXmovingman (Mar 13, 2008)

Can someone please help me identify these 2 cichlids. A friend had them and his tank developed a leak so I took them and put them in my tank. He does not know what they are as he got them at Wal-mart and it only said African Cichlids on the sign. He got them about 3 weeks ago.

The first ones color did not show up real well but he is blue and black striped with white tips on its dorsal fin and has a yellow dot on its anal fin.

The second one is yellow and black striped.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Both are species belonging to the Genus Melanochromis.

The first one could be one of a few species...

The second is M. auratus.


----------



## TXmovingman (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok thanks. I researched the name you gave me and came across a picture of a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos which looks exactly like him from head to tail. I mean head shape coloration and even the yellow dot on his anal fin.

Thanks for the help. I have only been a member of this forum for a short time and have spent alot of time reading up on things. Wonderful site with a lot of helpful members.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

The first I am thinking Melanochromis johannii, go under the profile and check it out, looks just like it. 
The second is def the Mel auratus

Having both in the same tank, watch out for serious aggression issues the Melanochromis is very aggressive! I had 2 Mel auratus a breeding pair at that and they still aggrovated everything in the tank. They got bagged up and took to the fish store in a hurry. Too much trouble.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't believe that's a cyaneorhabdos....At least not a pure one...

Kim


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I may be remembering things unclearly, but the first picture gives me an awful case of deja vu. How many times on the unidentified cichlid section have other people seen a cyaneorhabdos (or maybe with my cloudy memory they were male johanni, not that I can tell the difference) with signs of vertical barring?

Aha, found it! Kind of, in a March thread 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0

Please forgive me for confusing the johanni/cyaneorhabdos issue but I feel like there have been several of these fish appearing that look like Interruptus hybrids. Does anyone else feel like this has been a recent trend?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

My7 first inclination was interruptus...


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Female/juvenile fish in the bottom picture is not an auratus at least not a pure one. It is more likely a m. chipokae as female/juvenile m. auratus have a caudal fin (tail) that is yellow on the bottom half and silvery white spotted on the top half. Female/juvenile m. auratus also typically have a much thicker black submarginal band in the dorsal fin. My money is definitely on m. chipokae for fish number two.


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

I would agree with etcbrown on the bottom pic


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

xalow said:


> Does anyone else feel like this has been a recent trend?


These 3 Melanochromis species have been added to my list of "don't buy unless you know the breeder and the set ups they breed in"...Right up there with Yellow labs, unfortunately...

There have been countless topics on this subject. Unfortunately, there aren't any real answers, and each discussion produces even more questions.

Kim


----------

